# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  هئ هئ ضروووووري للي يعرفو حق اجهزة آيسر

## روح الحزن

الــــــــــسلام عليكم 
اليوم شغلت جهازي وكل شي ok لحد ما جات شاشة الاقلاع واذا راحت شاشة الإقلاع المفروض تجي شاشة الترحيب بس انا ما جات تجيني شاشة سودا وتظل شوي بعدين تروح وتجي شاشة زرقا فيها كلام ابيض بالإنجليزي وبس تطلع تظل ثانيتين وينعاد تشغيل الجهاز واذا انعاد تشغيلة نفس السالفة مرة ثانية تكفوووووووووووووووو تراني فقدت الأمل :sad2: ملاحظة:جهازي acer نوع aspire 3680

----------


## روح الحزن

اهئ اهئ مشكورين المشاهدات 22 والمشاركات0 :weird:  حتى  ما احد كتب لي ان شاء الله اتخلص من هالمشكلة  :sad2: 
عالعموم انا وديت الجهاز حق محل التصليح وصلحة :bigsmile:  يالله قولولي مبروك :cool:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

والله يخية تو اشوف الموضوع .. وجاية اتمناه يصطلح ويرجع لج بالسلامة

عالعموم الفين مبروك... وكوليله لا يخترب مرة ثانية..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

المعذره على التاخير اختي ..

ويلا حصل خير ..

والف مبروك ..

كل المودة

----------


## روح الحزن

مشكورين حبايبي الله يبارك ايامكم :bigsmile:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قرت عينك ااختي برجوع جهازك سالم مشافى معافى*
*ااخر الخربات اان شاء الله* 
*موفقه..*

----------

